# titanboa largest snake ever



## massaman (Mar 23, 2012)

now this would be scary if it was not extinct!

http://www.inquisitr.com/209202/titanoboa-the-largest-snake-ever/#rgJCe5MgMPikvU5v.01


----------



## D.J. (Mar 23, 2012)

Some amizonian people still think they are XD


----------



## agent A (Mar 23, 2012)

My friend at school would want one as a pet lol


----------



## brancsikia339 (Mar 23, 2012)

agent A said:


> My friend at school would want one as a pet lol


I want one! lol they could still exist


----------



## jimpaunik (Mar 24, 2012)

that´s crazy


----------

